# American 50 amp hookup lead (or connector) wanted.



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a hookup lead with an american connector?

I am assuming that there is only one type but can supply a picture if required.

I think it is 50 amp rated but the connector is the main thing.

I am slightly hopeful that one of the many importers on here will have a spare hookup lead that came over with one of their RV's which is surplus to requirements following a conversion.  8) :wink: 

Bryan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bryan

Could you not hard wire into the main 240v switch and forget about the plug and socket.. ? 

That is how most RVs are done..


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Jim,

The conversion is already done, they left the original connector on the side of the RV.

I have the original lead which has the american connector for the RV on one end and a standard blue (european?) connector on the other end for connecting to the hookup points.

I am after another lead the same.

The first RV we had had a blue connector in a locked panel on the side of the RV.

Our second RV had a hard wired hookup lead.

This one is as described above hence my search for another american lead/connector.

Anyone? (Linda at Stateside, Dazzer to name but two  )


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Suzy

Im a little confused as to exactly what your after. Do you want a length of flex with the 2 pin USA plug on the end or is it the socket that this plug goes into?? When an RV is converted the USA plug is usually just cut off and connected to the 110volt side of the transformer I assume yours is different. My RV will be landing in about 3-4 weeks time if its the length of cable and plug your after once the conversion is done you can have it if you can come and get it as they are very heavy.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not something I have kicking about but could ship in the connector for you easy enough, you can then just add the cable with euro plug on the other end to it (the yank cables come with a US plug on the other end)....I'm assuming its the female connector you would need :?: 

Regards
Linda


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*Its not 50amp, must be 30amp*

50amp cable is about 30mm thick and has 4 wires, 2 x 110 a neutral and a earth, maybe a 30amp with 3 wires is the one you are looking for.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Suzy
> 
> Im a little confused as to exactly what your after. Do you want a length of flex with the 2 pin USA plug on the end or is it the socket that this plug goes into?? When an RV is converted the USA plug is usually just cut off and connected to the 110volt side of the transformer I assume yours is different. My RV will be landing in about 3-4 weeks time if its the length of cable and plug your after once the conversion is done you can have it if you can come and get it as they are very heavy.
> 
> ...


Not Suzy, Bryan 

The connector is the one for site hookup on the side of the RV. It's about 2.5" diameter and is big, yellow, bayonetted and has a locking ring.

HTH

Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Not something I have kicking about but could ship in the connector for you easy enough, you can then just add the cable with euro plug on the other end to it (the yank cables come with a US plug on the other end)....I'm assuming its the female connector you would need :?:
> 
> Regards
> Linda


Can you let me have a price? No hurry for it at all. Just sneak it into a box next time you import some parts...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Its not 50amp, must be 30amp*



vilasalvas said:


> 50amp cable is about 30mm thick and has 4 wires, 2 x 110 a neutral and a earth, maybe a 30amp with 3 wires is the one you are looking for.


hmm...

Not sure about the cable actually. As I said, it has a blue euro connector on one end and what I take to be an american connector on the other.

I can't comment on the cable. I will have to check what wire is used and how it is wired when I'm ready to make the new one up.

Thanks for your comment.

Regards
Bryan


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bryan....you have PM :wink:


----------

